
Starting Your Own Company - seanlinmt
http://www.ericsink.com/bos/Starting_Your_Own_Company.html
======
AznHisoka
not sure why ppl aren't commenting on this, i thought this was well written,
and offers nice concrete advice.

~~~
seanlinmt
Maybe that's a good thing. There's nothing arguable about the article.

That or hackernews is no longer the place to be for startup news and advice
and becoming like another reddit. If so, then where's a better place for
startup related articles?

